# mfs_ftp.tcl -A Successor to this Venerable Program



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

One of the seminal programs in Tivo and DVR history, mfs_ftp.tcl, has gotten a little long in the tooth. Complexities in updating/patching because much of its power comes from previous work and there are some sensitivities from both the pioneers and the author.

90%+ of Tivo and DTivo users have probably moved on and don't care

But for those who might care, a recent attempt to take a new look at the functionality is a program called tyftpd.tcl, a very nice piece of work that is worth a look if you'd like to have that functionality.

Attempts are being made to smooth its interface with another program called MovieLoader. A successful result here would be a huge step forward for those of us who are using older Tivos, for examples the HR10-250 or older DTivos or SA Tivos.

I can't point you specifically to where this is being discussed, but a search on tyftpd.tcl might be productive


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

"Sensitivities", what a nice way to put it.

Still not a free software license, I see.


----------



## bob343 (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean when you say "there are some sensitivities from both the pioneers and the author". Also, what are the problems with mfs_ftp.tcl and MovieLoader? I've used mfs_ftp.tcl on a series 1, DTivo, and TivoHD (all with hundreds of recorded programs) and MovieLoader and never had a problem.

But I agree that mfs_ftp.tcl is a support nightmare, mainly because "updates" can only be distributed as patches, and there is no central control.


----------

